# Pure Gravel Racer Rankings



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It seems like more and more people are paying attention to the gravel scene. It looks like pro racers are even being ranked now. 

https://puregravel.com/pages/gravel-power-rankings


----------

